# Pain in back and side



## ollie1 (Apr 15, 2006)

Can you help?

I wondered if it was normal to feel the following.

Its not like a period pain at all.  It feels more like a cross between wind and a trapped nerve.  I felt it yesterday on my front left tommy side and today I have felt it there and also on my lower back.

I am in spain at the moment and so it is difficult to translate.

I will be 10 wks this Sat/Sun, so its early days.

I am 36 and this will hopefully be my first baby.

BR
Ollie


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

It may be ligaments being pulled from uterus expanding or a possible urine infection.  Drink plenty of cranberry juice and water overnight and maybe contact Gp to get checked over.

Jan


----------

